# Wie bekomme ich einen vollen Klang bei einer Konzertaufnahme



## apfel2 (29. Juli 2010)

Hallo Leute,

ich hab eine Konzertaufnahme(Chor) und möchte jetzt einen volleren Klang bekommen. Ich verwende Adobe Audition. Welche Einstellungen kann/muss ich verwenden?

Da ich nur Grundkenntnisse auf dem Gebiet habe, hoffe ich, jemand von euch kann mir helfen.

lg
apfel2


----------



## Martin Schaefer (29. Juli 2010)

Hi apfel2,

die Frage ist leider nicht so einfach zu beantworten, solange man nicht zumindest einen Auschnitt der Aufnahme hören kann. Vieleicht kannst du einfach mal einen kurzen Schnipsel (30s) hochladen?

Gruß
Martin

PS: Ich sehe gerade, dass du nur als Gast hier postest, zum Hochladen von Dateianhängen müsstest du dich kurz registrieren. Tut aber nicht weh.


----------



## apfel2 (29. Juli 2010)

Hallo Martin,
Danke für deine Antwort.

Hier das Schnipsel


----------



## Martin Schaefer (29. Juli 2010)

Bin leider grad auf Arbeit, bis etwa 1 Uhr heut nacht. Aber ich hör es mir heut nacht dann mal an (oder du kriegst bis dahin schon von anderen Hilfe). 

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Martin Schaefer (30. Juli 2010)

Hi apfel2,

ich habs mir jetzt mal ne Weile angehört und versucht, da was rauszuholen.
Aber ich sage dir gleich, da wird keine CD draus werden 
Die Aufnahme ist leider sehr schlecht und selbst mit viel Gefrickel wird da kein Kunstwerk mehr draus, was natürlich schade ist, weil der Chor scheinbar wirklich schön gesungen hat.

Also was kann man machen:
Die Aufnahme hat sehr geringen Pegel, der muss natürlich erstmal hoch. Am besten macht man das mit Hilfe eines Multiband-Kompressors, der frequenzabhängig Pegel anheben, aber auch limitieren kann.
Dann steht schon das nächste Problem ins Haus. Ein ordentliches Rauschen, selbst für stark Hörgeschädigte nicht zu überhören. Muss also irgendein brauchbarer Rauschfilter ran.
Wenn du bis hierhin gekommen bist, dann musst du mit einem grafischen Equalizer dran.
Das ist auch ein ziemlicher Test für dein Gehör.  Du musst am besten mit übertriebenen Einstellungen die Frequenzen suchen, die im Spektrum stören oder fehlen und entsprechend absenken oder anheben. Tendenziell sanft damit umgehen, oft beim Hören den/die Filter aus- und wieder anschalten zum Vergleich. Nur so hörst du wirklich, was du dem Ton antust.

Durch den großen Aufnahmeabstand ist leider schon jede Menge unschöner Raumakustik auf der Aufnahme. Die bekommst du nachträglich nicht weg. Und da nun einfach einen weiteren Hall drüberzulegen wird kaum funktionieren. Wenn überhaupt, dann supersuperwenig!

Achte darauf, mit dem Equalizer eine möglichst schöne, klare Transparenz aus dem Material zu rekonstruieren ... und mach dir das nicht anschließend wieder kaputt mit dem Versuch, da einen Kathedralen-Hall draufzulegen.

Und das Allerwichtigste:
Nächstes Mal viel näher ran an die Bühne, besser aussteuern und wenn du keine großen Mehrspuraufnahmen machen kannst, dann doch zumindest 2 Mikrofone in XY-Stereofonie aufbauen.

Habe gerade gemerkt, dass du Adobe Audition hast. Ich habe diese Software nicht (benutze selbst Steinberg WaveLab und Cubase), denke aber dass das oben Genannte dir die Richtung weist.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## sight011 (30. Juli 2010)

Die ANtwort lautet:

Durch "Close-Miking" hat man nicht so viel Übersprechungen der anderen Signale und Raum etc.
dadurch kann man schon viel drehen, was für Equipment hast Du denn zur Verfügung?


P.S.: Natürlich nicht nur die Summe aufnehmen, sondern die einzelnen Kanäle und dann mit Gates beim Schlagzeug arbeiten etc.


----------



## apfel2 (30. Juli 2010)

Hallo Martin, 
vielen Dank erstmal für deine Mühe. Hab jetzt den ganzen Tag irgendwelche Regler rumgeschoben und vllt alles eher verschlimmbessert, aber für unsere Ohren gehts so einigermaßen ;-)

Ich nehme auf MiniDisk mit einem Stereo-Mikro von Sony (vom Preis her eig ein gutes) auf. Wenn man das Mikro näher gestellt hätte, hätte man halt vllt nur den Sopran gehört. Das Konzert war auch in einer Kirche, daher der Hall.
Überspielen tu ich es dann mit einem "großen" MD-Player,weil der kleine irgendwie komische Geräusche reinbringt. Soundkarte ist ne Creative X-fi. Wobei ich glaube, das Rauschen entsteht beim Überspielen. Früher hatte ich eine Soundkarte mit optischem eingang, da wars besser. Jetzt muss ichs über Klinke übertragen.


----------



## bokay (31. Juli 2010)

Abgesehen dass die Aufnahme wirklich schlecht ist (schlecht Ausgesteuert, schlechte Aufnahmeposition, etc. etc.) gilt es zu entrauschen und zu entzerren (Resonanzen verringern).
Dynamikbearbeitung erst zum Schluss der Kette da dein Rauschen und deine Resonanzen derer natürlich nicht bedarf!
Ich denke Audition bringt ein denoiser PlugIn und auch einen Entzerrer (Eq) mit.

Möglicherweise kannst du mit einem Tapesimulator oder ähnlichem noch etwas Wärme hinzufügen...


----------

